# Is my 12 week old a Blanket or a Bi-color?



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I was curious if anyone could tell at this age if Sinister Black is a bi-color or a blanket? 
I know with my girl, Athena her coloring has changed so much since she was this little and was wondering if anyone had thoughts on his coat and if he will lose his tar heels. I love his dark pigment and hoping he doesn't change or lighten.

Here is some recent pic's of my baby!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Probably a blanket, maybe a normal saddle. Not a bicolor.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah I would say either normal saddle or maybe blanket back, but his brown will continue to grow. He is not a bi-color. Good looking boy! I am betting he looses those tar heels as well.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Black and tan - you'll see the black coloring recede some more as your pup matures.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure, looks like my previous GSD did, and he was a saddle back (yours has richer pigment). Here's a few pics of my current GSD. He's a bicolor. He had some white hairs on his chest and neck when he was really little, but those are almost all gone now. He doesn't seem to change much compared to my black/tan saddle back, who quickly lost more and more black as he aged. There are some around here that are really good at predicting what a pup will look like, I think the best gauge is to look at mom and dad, though. What were their colors?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely blanket black and tan. Gorgeous pup!!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

That black is most likely going to fade some. I'd say blanket back.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My guess is that he will be a blanket rather than a saddle. Not a bi-color.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He looks just my Kayos did at that age. She is a lovely 11 year old blanket back.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I am relieved to hear he is a blanket.. I registered him as a black and tan a few weeks ago. His breeder said he was black and tan but he had a few bi-color in his pedigree and with his tar heels I was curious. Thanks for all your input!


----------

